# Monroe Sensa-Trac Load Adjusting Shock Absorbers -- How do they ride?



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I asked here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5836662-2012-SE-w-RSE-and-Towing with no response. So I will ask here in a new thread.

Does anyone have the Monroe Sensa-Trac Load Adjusting Shock Absorbers? And if so *how do they ride when empty* and when loaded?

Monroe Part Number 58648



> The Monroe® Sensa-Trac® load adjusting shock absorber with PSD (position sensitive damping) and the Safe Tech™ system combines our exclusive precision tapered grooves in the pressure tube with application engineered valving and Fluon banded piston to improve the ride, handling, and safety characteristics of the vehicle. These units also include a heavy gauge calibrated spring for extra control and comfort. A new pair of Monroe® Sensa-Trac® load adjusting shock absorbers can assist in maintaining ride height when up to 1,200 lbs of additional weight is loaded (Capacity is limited by vehicle suspension, tires and transmission. See vehicle owner's manual for details). These units are ideal for light trucks that carry varying loads or tow trailers.
> 
> All Weather Fluid: Contains special modifiers to reduce friction and ensure smooth rod reaction.
> 
> ...


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

I have them installed in our SUV and plan on putting them in the Routan next year. They have almost the same ride as the stock shocks. Hard cornering is improved. You will also notice more of a bounce from the overload springs when going over Parking lot Speed bumps and driveway entrances. If you put 100lb or more of stuff in the back the rides gets smoother and the vehicle stays level(helps keep the headlights aimed properly)


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

There are a few people who upgraded to them on the chryslerminivan.net forums (just search their forums for Sensa-Trac or Munroe), and they seem to like them. One guy upgraded to them simply because he didn't like the ride of the factory ones (not for towing or hauling). I think I even saw your question posted there 

The Chrysler vans may have different suspension up front, but the rear is the same.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

I want to "downgrade" to the Chrysler Springs and shocks, i think the Routan is much to Hard over bumps, and i dont drive "sporty" to utilize the "performance" suspension


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I had them installed 2 weeks ago and have nothing negative too say.

Scored a new set off of Amazon for $90 and paid a buddy $40 to install them.

The Monroe shop wanted like $300 for the shocks and installation!!!


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I had them on my 2010 Routan for a couple of weeks, then returned them (full refund including installation if returned within 30 days). We found that they made the handling even more vague, especially after going over bumps or railroad tracks.

fwiw, I put well over 200,000 miles on a pair of Dodge 250 maxi wagons (1985 and 1989) that I installed the sensa track shocks on within days of purchasing the big vans. Those shocks made a tremendous difference on those vans in a positive way. Not so much on the Routan.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I need them for:


----------

